

Amazon pays partial refund for PS3 sale due to OtherOS feature removal - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/amazon-pays-partial-refund-for-ps3-sale-due-to-otheros-feature-removal-2010049/

======
viraptor
I'm happy that the refund chain will go all the way back to Sony. If a lot of
people start requesting the refund now, it might suddenly be a good business
decision for them to reenable otheros.

~~~
carbocation
Agreed. In this case, a more "inflammatory" headline to this article might
have conveyed the more interesting aspect of the story that you noted: "Amazon
agrees PS3 no longer fit for purpose; will bill Sony for chargebacks" or
something along those lines.

------
drunkpotato
I'm amazed at how consistently tone-deaf Sony is. It seems like they go out of
their way to piss off their own customers and shoot themselves in the foot in
public relations.

Can anyone (who is a lawyer, please!) comment on whether a similar claim can
be made in the US? (I'm really not interested in keyboard lawyering or your
opinion on what the law should be.)

------
yumraj
Is there a corresponding US law, at least CA might have something since it's a
fairly consumer friendly state. It might be worthwhile, even for me since I
own an original Fat PS3, to check with the state govt.

Anyone knows how to go about it, i.e. who/which office to ping in Sacramento?

------
lwhi
Amazon's customer service is top-notch, but I'm not so sure that a local
computer games / electronics store would act in the same way.

~~~
UmYeah
Which is part of the reason that it is great Amazon is doing this. They can
afford the rebates and more importantly, they can afford to put pressure on
Sony.

------
tedunangst
Wow, that's a big refund. I would have expected a token amount, like $25.

